# Ciscar



## sergiourra

Hola,

Me gustaría saber cuál es el significado de "ciscar" en la frase:

"A galinha: uma ave que cisca."

Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Ciscar" es la forma como las gallinas comen, picoteando el suelo.


----------



## sergiourra

Obrigado WhoSoyEu.

Boa noite e boa sorte, para você e sua cidade maravilhosa.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Falou e disse, Sergio. Um abraço.


----------



## Ana Catalina

En Mexico se usa como asustado, asustadizo, no se si este bien escrito ciscado pense que seria siscado


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ana Catalina said:


> En Mexico se usa como asustado, asustadizo, no se si este bien escrito ciscado pense que seria siscado


Pero en este caso la frase está en portugués...


----------



## sergiourra

Entiendo que _siscado_ vendría a ser, en algunos casos, sinónimo de traumatizado. Debe ser mexicanismo, pues no aparece en el RAE.

_Ciscar_, en español, significa ensuciar o, literalmete, evacuar el vientre. No calzaba con el contexto en que está la _galinha_ del texto. En todo caso, me desayuno con ese verbo. No lo conocía ni en ES ni en PTBR.

Gracias a ambos por la ayuda.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se usa también en sentido figurado - "fulano cisca atrás das meninas" significa que fulano corre en busca de una chica y de otra y de otra más.


----------



## sergiourra

Como _picaflor_ (colibri).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

sergiourra said:


> Como _picaflor_ (colibri).



Exacto!


----------



## Carfer

sergiourra said:


> _Ciscar_, en español, significa ensuciar o, literalmete, evacuar el vientre.


 
Se usa en el sentido que mencionas sólo en el nordeste de Portugal y creo que aqui es del todo desconocida como sinonimo de picotear, ya que nosotros decimos '_bicar_' o '_debicar_'


----------



## Mangato

Ciscar em espanhol é um verbo que deriva de cisco, carbão vegetal moido que suja muito. Além do significado escatológico, tem o significado de sujar muito, e também de espalhar a sujeira. Acho, após de consultar o Priberam, que em Portugal não é muito diferente
Eu entenderia que _a galinha é um ave que emporcalha tudo_. Não tem mais que dar uma olhadinha num galinheiro


----------



## sergiourra

@ Carfer y Mangato.

Interesante la info. En este caso, el significado es picotear. El contexto hace referencia a la fijación de la gallina por obtener comida poniendo atención en pequeñeces (granos y similares), para ejemplificar la actitud que tienen que tener algunas personas, prestando atención a los detalles más nímios de su labor para obtener un buen resultado.

Abrazos.


----------



## Mangato

Siempre es bueno aprender nuevas acepciones. Veo en los diccionarios brasileiros que ciscar es *esgarabatar,* *escarbar* el suelo con patas y pico para buscar alimento. Me parece ligeramente diferente a picotear. 
Saludos


----------

